# Father Time (Impossible Piano)



## kamalayka (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/b5a7aaafa9172ba5732ef57a618da62f4fb51d1c

I just wanted to play around with harmony. It's nothing serious.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, those arpeggiated figures are a bit murderous at that tempo!

To a large extent this is really just a study in creating arpeggiated figures that fit the chord progression. But there are the beginnings of some interesting voice-leading here. The right hand's stepwise motion from one measure to the next is noticeable, against the background of so many skips, and a skilled pianist would be able (AT ANOTHER TEMPO) to use those to create a melodic voice that moves by one note every measure, with the rest of the 16ths as a filigree in the background. Similar to what pianists do with Chopin's arpeggiated left-hand accompaniments. To support that, you could build the stepwise moves into a more intentional melody that follows the tension/release patterns of the harmony, maybe? or has some other guiding idea.


----------



## kamalayka (Sep 8, 2012)

hreichgott said:


> Yeah, those arpeggiated figures are a bit murderous at that tempo!
> 
> To a large extent this is really just a study in creating arpeggiated figures that fit the chord progression. But there are the beginnings of some interesting voice-leading here. The right hand's stepwise motion from one measure to the next is noticeable, against the background of so many skips, and a skilled pianist would be able (AT ANOTHER TEMPO) to use those to create a melodic voice that moves by one note every measure, with the rest of the 16ths as a filigree in the background. Similar to what pianists do with Chopin's arpeggiated left-hand accompaniments. To support that, you could build the stepwise moves into a more intentional melody that follows the tension/release patterns of the harmony, maybe? or has some other guiding idea.


To be honest, I'm not a composer. I just came up with the chord progression by ear (I can't even name half of them) and put some fluttery arpeggios on top.

It's not even meant to be playable.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

You could have divided it in Piano 4 Hands. It would much better if you used correctly the staves.Although, the piece is kinda hilarious in my taste, baroque(style sometimes that I dislike so often)... I think it needs more variation in tonality, you could have used B Major has a parellel key. I like the use of 6th augmented chords and the micromodulations happening in other tones. Example: i - III/V7 - I.

Keep up the good job.


----------

